# Sierra Road Low Key Hillclimb on Sat. Nov 17.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Saturday was an an uphill road race on the famous Sierra Road. Sierra road is the gem of the Tour of CA which climbs 1800 feet in in 3.7 miles. It is rumored that Levi climbed this in about 15 minutes in last year's race. He's going down :madmax:.

There were over a hundred peoples eager to climb this hill. I've climbed this hill twice and it's not very nice. I took about 5 breaks each time to talk to friends or any excuse I could find along the side of the road.

There was an SMW sighting. Man this guy turned roadie and lost a bunch of weight.


Big crowd



Finish line in sight




Derek got to hang out with the Devil and the Angel. Well, not really...







">

Team roadbikereview!


So how was the hillclimb? It was hideous. But no one threw up. I started in the back half and the road was jammed with climbers. I worked my way into a good group and just started taking people down! But then halfway through, I didn't feel so good and folks were zooming by me. My group of five left me. So I shifted into my granny and just chilled. And then at the top I got two of them back.

I put a couple minutes into Derek and SMW. It turns out they battled each other the whole way. On the final hill, Derek stood up the whole way and pipped SMW near the line.

Is that a smile or a grimace???









Derek









Sean aka SMW








The results aren't up yet but they will show that our great fitness is very mediocre. I think the Webcor pros were there so they will crush our times.
results: https://lowkey.djconnel.com/2007/. 

Next race is at Mt. Hamilton on Thanksgiving day. I don't think so. We have some roast pig to eat at Kennedy!!!

It was a great day though. I was home by noon and had plenty of time to play with my monkey kids.







">

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2007/week8/results.htmlFYI, the last thread got wiped out. This is a recreation.


results are up!

Kim Hill's photos
Mike's photos


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Great time Francois I checked the results your 48 out of 90 ! you just made the under 30 min time thats flying dude. That guy behind you in the black & white jersey looks like he was a client at Balco lab man he has some big legs. 
Did you pass all the drug tests?

Great riding with you today. Let me know when you want to road ride or nite ride here is my # 408-202-3250
Mark


----------

